# Souci avec radios sous Itunes (G3)



## Country61 (7 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai depuis quelques jours un souci avec mon G3 (PPC, OS 10.4.11) et itunes 8.
Je n'ai plus aucune liste de radios.
Quand je clique sur un genre musical, la recherche se fait, et...plus rien!
Si je clique sur un autre genre musical, j'ai le message suivant:

"erreur lors de la connexion au service de syntonisation radio.
Vérifiez votre connexion à internet ou réessayez plus tard".

C'est vraiment étrange, d'autant que je n'ai pas de souci de connexion.
A tout hasard, j'ai lancer une cession de "Onyx", histoire de voir un peu, mais rien de plus.

Mes compétences étant basiques  en Mac, je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide.
Cdt
Jmarc


----------



## lpl (7 Septembre 2012)

T'as essayé de réinstaller itunes ?


----------



## Country61 (7 Septembre 2012)

Hélas, oui.
c'est exactement la même chose.
c'est super étrange.


----------



## seserge (7 Septembre 2012)

C'est pareil pour  moi. Je dispose d'un vieil Imac bondiblue sous 10.3.9, avec Itunes 7 XX...
Il me sert uniquement de poste de radio, mais depuis la rentrée, itunes ne se connecte plus ni au serveur de radios, ni à celui des mises à jour...
Je suppose que c'est de "l'obsolescence programmée"...Impossible de trouver une version 8 ou 9 d'Itunes sur le web, à moins que j'aie mal cherché...?
Pas grave, je me place sur le site de ma radio préférée et via le navigateur j'écoute en direct, ce qui revient au même...


----------



## Country61 (8 Septembre 2012)

Voilà une bonne nouvelle...!
Cela doit être exact, car sur mon PC Windows, aucun souci avec itunes.
C'est le genre de truc qui me fout les nerfs en boule.
Certes, à force de ne plus supporter certaines applications, les gens doivent changer de matos, mais franchement, c'est vraiment dommage.
On se retrouve avec un ordinateur en superbe état, mais qui est amputé d'une partie de son potentiel si l'on intègre toutes les applications qui ne tournent plus sur un PPC.

Pour Itunes 8, je l'ai téléchargé (.dmg) aujourd'hui depuis ce lien:

http://www.iphonecoffee.com/liens-telecharger-itunes-8-2-1-pour-windows-et-mac.html

Bonne fin de soirée.
Cdt
Jmarc


----------



## lpl (8 Septembre 2012)

T'as essayé ça   http://www.sourcemac.com/?page=fstream

J'ai pas testé sur 10.3.


----------



## Country61 (10 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour le lien,
Hélas, cela ne marche pas sur mon Ibook...
Faut que je regarde pourquoi.
L'installation s'est correctement passée, et l'image a bien été transférée dans les applications.
Quand je clique sur l'icône, elle s'affiche 02 sec dans le dock, puis plus rien.
J'ai peut-être loupé quelque chose?


----------



## seserge (10 Septembre 2012)

Bon, ben c'est bien ce que je disais, ça se confirme :
Impossible d'installer Itunes 8 sur cet ordinateur...
Pas grave, on contourne!! Non mais! je ne vais pas jeter ce magnifique Imac G3 bleu, au motif que je ne peux plus utiliser Itunes pour la radio!!


----------



## Country61 (13 Septembre 2012)

Ce qui est dommage, c'est qu'il y a peu Itunes 8 fonctionnait nickel sur mon Ibook.
Les vacances lui ont été fatales.
Bon, tant pis pour la radio.
On se connectera en direct sur l'URL de la station...


----------



## esv^^ (19 Septembre 2012)

Je me demande s'il n'y a pas eu une mise à jour des serveurs; Impossible d'accéder a l'iTunes Store sur des version d'iTunes un peu ancienne; le problème doit être lié!


----------

